# what you having for supper?



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

im having Chicken nuggets and curly fries from MandM meat shops. what about YOU!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

vulcanized rubber.


/hockey game till 9 or so. no time for din din.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am making a rice jambalya. No shrimp in it...mine aren't big enough. It'll have ham, hot itallian sausage and jalapinos.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hot Dawgs! 

Well i think so...


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Pork chops and rice with muchroom soup! And I have apple crisp left over for desert!!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Some sort of stir fry with chicken, ginger, veggies and rice...I think.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I lied!!! I had home made poutine.. rofl


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Dinner smells FANTASTIC!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> vulcanized rubber.


Heavy on the sulfur for me!!

I had Ma po tofu on rice


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Heavy on the sulfur for me!!
> 
> I had Ma po tofu on rice


i should've stayed home and eaten. we got massacred. i also shouldn't have read this post cuz now i'm STARVING


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> I lied!!! I had home made poutine.. rofl


Home made poutine? Sounds heavenly! Oh man now I'm thinking about Tabatha's chip truck!


----------

